# Carpet cut?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone with an 04 have a 3" cut in the carpet under the front of the passenger seat???? Kinda think the garage did it.:confused


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> Does anyone with an 04 have a 3" cut in the carpet under the front of the passenger seat???? Kinda think the garage did it.:confused


Cut carpet - what was being worked on?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Just got the Gauge tsb fixed. It was not there when I last vacumed... I think.
Very fine cut right through the carpet looks like a razor blade.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Relax. It's from the factory. Fold the cut area up -- and you'll see your VIN underneath.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats what I wanted to know thanks b_a.:cheers


----------



## JohnnyB4439 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got it to, I was thinkin the same thing lol


----------

